# R5 File Sequence



## DeanWilsonCanby (Apr 26, 2022)

Upgraded from R to R5. 

The other day I took 51 photographs (no videos) and the file name sequence skipped a beat. 
xxxx0576
xxxx0577

xxxx0612
xxxx0613

Nothing for 0578 through 0611

I have never had that issue with any Canon cameras before. Reaffirm: NO VIDEO were taken.


----------

